# Questionable Ancient Egypt megathread



## trismegistus (May 31, 2022)

Many of you have made it here after listening to my appearance on The Higherside Chats with Greg Carlwood.  In that interview we went briefly into a discussion on how Egyptology is a controlled psyop created by Napoleon and his merry band of Maltese Jesuits.  I reached this conclusion in no small part from the many threads contributed to this site, and I thought a megathread could benefit those who seek to know more, or to open the floor for questions on this topic.  remember that *searching through the archived replies* is recommended.


SH Archive - Did Napoleon build the Great Egyptian Pyramids?
Khedive period architecture in Cairo, Egypt
SH Archive - Battlefield Egypt
SH Archive - Ancient Egypt Discussion
The relocation of the Abu Simbel temples - Egypt
Is the city of Fayum the reason for the presence of Pyramids and Obelisks in Piranesi's engravings?
Lost now found 3000 year old Golden City, Egypt again. Who says so?
ZIP - Geopolymer evidence at pyramids (photo library)
In short - the history of Ancient Egypt has been highjacked by gatekeepers for the last 200 years.  It is extremely difficult to determine what can be confirmed in the historical record - as historical forgery often leads to monetary gain.  When a country's major export to humanity is a historical narrative you can be assured that they will ensure that they manage to stay relevant.  Alternative archeologists/journalists like Graham Hancock and Robert Shoch have created a tension among those who are interested in Egyptology to demand more answers from these gatekeepers, but in many cases we appear to be just as much in the dark as we were before their work.  The only difference I see now is that the current state of mainstream Egyptology is one of desperation - they know that the "answers" they have been sitting on for many generations is crumbling around them, and they are in a mad scramble to stay relevant.  This, in my opinion, has led to them either revealing discoveries they have been hesitant to reveal in the past due to their potential narrative-breaking existence, or manufacturing fake history to an extent that hasn't been seen since the middle ages when monks were rewarded handsomely to copy pagan scrolls.



Egypt unearths trove of artifacts, 250 mummies in ancient necropolis
This article I saw today was actually the inspiration to create this thread.



> Among the treasures were *250 sarcophagi* — or painted coffins — with well-preserved mummies inside, unearthed during recent excavations at a burial ground outside Cairo, said Mostafa Waziri, the secretary general of Egypt’s Supreme Council of Antiquities.



250 is an absurd amount of Sarcophagi - the numbers they find in these "discoveries" seems to increase every time they want to grab headlines.



> “In one of the wooden sarcophagi, we found, for the first time, a *complete and sealed papyrus*,” he told reporters at a makeshift exhibit Monday. The document was *immediately moved to a museum for further study*. Waziri said he believed it was similar to those found 100 years ago that discuss the Book of the Gates and the Book of the Dead. Both are ancient Egyptian funerary texts.
> 
> The dig also uncovered *150 bronze statues of Egyptian deities and instruments used for rituals* dating back to the Late Period of ancient Egypt, about 500 B.C., said Waziri, who led the archaeological mission.



Again, another perfect example of gatekeeping.  They'll show you a few photos of some Sarcophagi, but where is a photo of the papyrus?  Where are these bronze statues?  Are we not worthy enough to see these discoveries?  Do they even exist?



> The Egyptian government is hoping a spate of recent archaeological discoveries will *help revive the country’s tourism industry, bringing much-needed foreign currency and creating new jobs.*





> Egypt’s tourism-dependent economy has suffered in the past decade from the political chaos that developed after the 2011 Arab Spring. Lately, it has been hit by the coronavirus pandemic, which curbed global travel, and the war in Ukraine; Russia and Ukraine are usually big sources of tourists for the country.



As an Egyptian, it deeply saddens me that my home country has resorted to cheap tactics in order to draw tourists and revenue.



> In February last year, archaeologists found 16 human burial chambers at the site of an ancient temple on the outskirts of the northern city of Alexandria. Two of the mummies had golden tongues, which Egyptian Antiquities Ministry officials said were to allow them to “speak in the afterlife.”
> 
> That same month, a massive 5,000-year-old brewery — believed to be the world’s oldest — was discovered in the southern city of Sohag. The beer, researchers hypothesized, was used in burial rituals for Egypt’s earliest kings.
> 
> In April last year, archaeologists announced they had unearthed a 3,000-year-old “lost golden city” in the southern city of Luxor, a discovery they said could be the biggest since the tomb of the boy king Tutankhamen.



Three massive and major discoveries all within a few months of each other, during a time when tourism was at an all time low.  Is this just coincidence?  It seems strange to me that if the Egyptology departments are having a hard time getting money to perform additional research that they just so happened to make all these discoveries during that time.


----------



## Quiahuitl (May 31, 2022)

I have been to Egypt twice and received guided tours with official tour guides, who are required by law to have a degree in Egyptology from the University of Cairo.  That's what I was told.

The conventional narrative says that what remains of ancient cities like Luxor which is visible to tourists now is only a tiny fraction of what once existed.  That's said to be true in two ways -

1) In places like Luxor and the Giza pyramids that you can visit, you are seeing less than 10% of what was once there.  There used to be massive cities built around those places much bigger than you can imagine and maybe bigger than present day cities.

2) The places that you can visit, like Luxor and Giza, are not the biggest complexes that existed in antiquity.  To use an analogy, it's as if you could visit Philadelphia, Newark and St Louis, but no trace remained of New York, Los Angeles, and Chicago.

So it's reasonable for them to make massive discoveries, and we should hope they make even much bigger discoveries as well.


----------



## trismegistus (May 31, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> The conventional narrative says that what remains of ancient cities like Luxor which is visible to tourists now is only a tiny fraction of what once existed. That's said to be true in two ways -
> 
> 1) In places like Luxor and the Giza pyramids that you can visit, you are seeing less than 10% of what was once there. There used to be massive cities built around those places much bigger than you can imagine and maybe bigger than present day cities.
> 
> 2) The places that you can visit, like Luxor and Giza, are not the biggest complexes that existed in antiquity. To use an analogy, it's as if you could visit Philadelphia, Newark and St Louis, but no trace remained of New York, Los Angeles, and Chicago.



I don't doubt this at all - as a matter of fact I am strongly in the camp that there is _much more_ to be found.  My major issue with these discoveries is the manner in which they are being presented.  


Why is it that all of these discoveries are revealed in rapid-fire succession just as tourism was taking a nosedive due to covid restrictions?  I would argue that they have been sitting on many "discoveries" such as this for a long time, keeping it to themselves for whatever reason until the government has allowed them to release the info to the greater public in order to stir up tourism.
Where is the transparency in their discoveries?  At this point considering they are apparently starved for attention - what would be the harm in showing scans of papyrus, or photos of all the statues?  Why do we only get hundreds of wooden painted boxes?  Where are the LIDAR scans of the new Luxor city they unearthed?  Do we have to fly across the world to see it in their museums?  Do we have to be an approved academic and pay large sums of money for access to their research?  Do we have to wait five years for Discovery channel to film a documentary special about it?  (note: this isn't an issue specific to Egyptology - this is the state of ancient archeology in any country)
They are so quick to assign dates and names to these discoveries - barely out of the ground and they already know exactly which dynasty and time period they are assigned to.  What is their methodology?  After all - their methodology still claims that the pyramids were built by the pharaohs that carved their name in the entranceway - as if I were to graffiti a structure and 1000 years later the attribution of who built the structure is me because I put my name on it.
How do they know for certain that the infrastructure surrounding the alleged sarcophagi was built by the very same people that are buried in there?  What is the explicit connection between what we know as the Egyptian culture and the megaliths found in Egypt?


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jun 1, 2022)

My understanding is that the great pyramid of Cheops was so-named because the first Western explorer to go in there found Cheops' name written _in chalk_.  (From Graham Hancock).  

But the way our system works is, once a conventional narrative has been established, you have to _prove_ an alternative explanation, even if the conventional narrative is absurd.


----------



## Six (Jun 1, 2022)

I think this will definitely help you to grasp some sense of the why, how, who.
We The Scythians, The Lie in the Land of Ægypt
It is clearly a must read. Please have a look @trismegistus


----------



## Udjat (Jun 1, 2022)

I have wanted to be an Egyptologist since the 6th grade and I am know  forty-six years of age.  This "obsession" I have had has never gone, and never will.  I think it is important to look past the "discoveries" sort of.  Your main focus should be the earth. What does the landscape tell us.  There is a story line, but you must look deep.  As above, so below.  

You are right when you speculate that there is deception on the front line of these wonderful "ancient" sites.
And I would like to validate your point with this bit of information.  We all know the infamous Dr. Zahi Hawass, and yes, he is part of the disguise.  But I would like to tell you how he got there.  Interestingly enough, the Edgar Cayce foundation found Hawass when he was young and picked Hawass to be the spokesperson for the Egyptian Antiquities.  The foundation paid his way through schooling in America, and so he was then on his way.  As time passed Hawass was put in the position of head of Egyptian Antiquities.  When the Edgar Cayce foundation sent a few people over to Egypt to do some archaeology work, these folks came upon a wonderful find.  It was the Osiris Shaft of Tomb.  Hawass took full credit for the find and basically told the Edgar Cayce foundation to scram. Even on live television this scoundrel took full credit.

You ask yourself, "that was just Hawass, how many other people have been lying all these years?".  LOTS and LOTS!!!!

Another place to look for answers is in the Kushite peoples. 

And for the pyramids and shafts of the Egyptian necropolis, I don't think I have enough time in one sitting to tell all of my thought and theories.  But, the Osiris Shaft (tomb) is of great significance in the great scheme of things.  I think it is also important to mention that I believe this place once looked very different, but the normal person doesn't see this.  This place was full of vegetation, water, and water travel, and had much flora and fauna, enough to be self sufficient on a grand scale.  The Nile river ran a completely different course.

One more thing I find very interesting is the story of Hiram Abiff.  There is soooooo..... much more!!!


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 1, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> But the way our system works is, once a conventional narrative has been established, you have to _prove_ an alternative explanation, even if the conventional narrative is absurd.



And therein lies the problem with gatekeeping.  They offer an absurd explanation and promote it for multiple generations - then when fresh eyes approach the topic they begin finding all the holes in the theories and are now expected to come up with an "answer" that perfectly satisfies not only the mainstream but also the alternative spaces.  

The main issue in establishing a theory is that we are not allowed to perform our own investigations at the sites.  Sure you can pay a few guards an extra few months salary to have access to the pyramids, but that is about the extent to which an amateur could possibly explore.  See how long you can get away with a shovel near the legs of the sphinx before you have a few assault rifles pointed in your face.  We will never have access to certain artifacts to confirm their legitimacy or investigate a potential forgery.  They expect answers from the alternative community while simultaneously guarding all of their precious discoveries.  That said, I have a few thoughts on the matter.


The megalithic structures are part of a global civilization that lived ???? years ago.  Their work can be found in Egypt, all over North America, China, India, and Europe - to name a few.  
The ancient egyptian culture is a consequence of settling in the lands of the megaliths IE they showed up after they were built - similar to the civilizations in South America that claim the same about their megaliths.  
Over the years many civilizations have made their signature changes to these structures.  Renovations, overhauls, teardowns, any number of changes have been made depending on who is in charge.  
This includes the French - while I wouldn't go so far as to say that Napoleon built the pyramids - I think its very plausible that they manufactured many forgeries to create an "egyptian aesthetic" - including but not limited to hieroglyphs, paintings, sarcophagi, and other artifacts.  
We are far past the point of understanding what the pyramids were truly for - just like how we lost the capability of understanding how other old world tech was used (star forts/cymatics/aetheric energy) because we likely lack critical pieces of the puzzle - whether that is through robbery, destruction, or purposeful obfuscation it hardly matters.  But to me it seems like these structures are similar in design to the aforementioned cymatic/aetheric tech.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jun 1, 2022)

The building of the pyramids (Which should properly be called 'Temples') in Mexico can be dated via the Mexican calendar, which has cycles of 6500 years each with a given name.  The Temples were said to be built during the 'Jaguar Sun' which was from 19500 years ago to 13000 years ago.  The culture that built them was said to have become obsessed with power and destroyed itself. The oral tradition states that Man became turkeys.


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 1, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> The culture that built them was said to have become obsessed with power and destroyed itself. The oral tradition states that Man became turkeys.



I think this is an important point that isn't discussed enough.  High technology utilizing aetheric principals does not implicitly mean that the society was part of a peace loving and rational society, much to the chagrin of the new age crowd.  After all - a smartphone is a technical wonder that would be the envy of any previous society - but it goes without saying that we live in a corrupted power hungry society filled with psychopathic rulers regardless of the exotic tech that is in our pockets.  Technology can be used for horrible things - subjugation, warfare, and subterfuge, among many other purposes.  It is a logical fallacy to assume that the ancient's ability to harness aetheric principals implies they were a fair and just society.  There is a reason a common trope in science fiction is the brilliant scientist who wants to use their technology for good, and ends up getting taken advantage of by higher powers to create weapons of war and control.


----------



## TheHangedMan (Jun 1, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> I think this is an important point that isn't discussed enough.  High technology utilizing aetheric principals does not implicitly mean that the society was part of a peace loving and rational society, much to the chagrin of the new age crowd.  After all - a smartphone is a technical wonder that would be the envy of any previous society - but it goes without saying that we live in a corrupted power hungry society filled with psychopathic rulers regardless of the exotic tech that is in our pockets.  Technology can be used for horrible things - subjugation, warfare, and subterfuge, among many other purposes.  It is a logical fallacy to assume that the ancient's ability to harness aetheric principals implies they were a fair and just society.  There is a reason a common trope in science fiction is the brilliant scientist who wants to use their technology for good, and ends up getting taken advantage of by higher powers to create weapons of war and control.


Exactly.  Admittedly I am only just beginning to grasp  the main theories concerning our hidden history , but the assertion that many make that it was peacefull & harmonious I've always been sceptical about , wondering what makes them think that . Martial images are often depicted in the old world structures also I thought  . However I might be displaying  my ignorance & am more than willing to be shown the rationale behind the claims .


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 1, 2022)

TheHangedMan said:


> but the assertion that many make that it was peacefull & harmonious I've always been sceptical about , wondering what makes them think that



This is definitely something worth unpacking - though perhaps further discussion on this thread would be inappropriate.  However - there is something somewhat related to this that is connected to the Egyptian story.

Stargate (film) - Wikipedia

In the film Stargate a group of soldiers travel through a portal that brings them to a distant planet ruled by what we know as "Egyptian gods".  The commoners on the planet speak ancient egyptian, which allows James Spader to communicate with them.  To skip ahead - the climactic scene involves the soldiers and the commoners to rise up against their super-advanced "Egyptian" demigod overlords.  


_View: https://youtu.be/Z-hoEoga8no_


Assuming the pyramids and other megalithic structures are indicative of exotic tech in a high society, combining that with the overwhelming imagery of the Egyptian gods - I would argue that their depiction in Stargate may not be that far off from the truth, at least at one point in time.


----------



## TheHangedMan (Jun 1, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> This is definitely something worth unpacking - though perhaps further discussion on this thread would be inappropriate.  However - there is something somewhat related to this that is connected to the Egyptian story.
> 
> Stargate (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



I know that film & you may be right. I always felt at ease with the idea of the pyramids raising the vibration of the surroundings ,using chi or prana , that though implies a benevolent original builders but like you say the good guys have often been usurped .
As a side note I once saw Horus in a D.M.T. trip , not unlike the realisations of the Gods in Stargate or The Mummy e.t.c. , a totally  viable realistic entity .He had a powerfull dignity , quite a positive vibe really .I've not seen him since but keep trying


----------



## Udjat (Jun 1, 2022)

I also have seen that movie in my earlier years, several times. Total B movie, but concept very intriguing.  Also the fifth element comes to mind. 

I don't want to characterize a civilization that I was not a part of as evil right yet.  I think again, here is a situation where a certain person or persons are a patsy.  Maybe the personification of these people is falsely generated so as to keep people away and make this civilization seem weird, out of touch, and irrelevant, to our lives in the now.

I would also like to mention that I am a big fan of thinking that these monuments are mechanical.  I can't help it, especially noticing, long ago, the cog wheel that is right above the "main entrance", which is not really the main entrance.  It is a cog wheel frozen in time right before every single tourist's eyes.  I find it almost amusing, and at the same time very frustrating.  

The Osiris shaft or tomb, is of very big importance, especially if you know a thing or two about the schematics, inside the great pyramid and underneath it.  I have looked for specific video docs on youtube, about the Osiris tomb, but have been unable to find one now adays that showed the Osiris shaft without water totally submerging it in its base.    Now you can laugh or dismiss my theory if you will, but I believe this is part of a great machine, interconnected or in conjunction with the plateau above it, that transports or receives things, beings, or what have you intergalactically.  There are things in this tomb that also reveal quite a bit more.

When you look at this area of the world you will notice that something happened, something on a huge scale and something that singed the earth.


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 2, 2022)

Many infamous characters have made their name in the Egyptian megaliths over the years...



> Aiwass (Aiwaz) Imposing entity who dictated to Aleister Crowley The Book of the Law, Crowley’s most significant magical work. Crowley considered Aiwass to be his Holy Guardian Angel, or divine Higher Self, acting as intermediary for higher beings such as the Secret Chiefs, superhuman Adepts of the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn...
> 
> On April 7, 1904, Aiwass commanded that the drawing room of the Cairo apartment leased by the Crowleys had to be turned into a temple. Aiwass ordered Crowley to enter the temple precisely at noon on the next three days and to write down exactly what he heard for precisely one hour.



Aleister Crowley and the "Sirians"
Thelemapedia: The Encyclopedia of Thelema & Magick | Aiwass



TheHangedMan said:


> As a side note I once saw Horus in a D.M.T. trip



I wonder if some of these aforementioned occultists and tricksters have in part manifested these entities we now call "Horus" or "Bast" or "Aiwass".  If these are places of supreme spiritual energy then perhaps people seek it in order to harness and control it.

Napoleon Bonaparte's Nightmare Vision Inside The Great Pyramid - Ancient Pages

EDIT

Reading through some more of the archived napoleon thread.  I completely forgot about the fourth pyramid.  The YT link korben provided is long gone, but I did find one channel that discusses it.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH4QUMhP-w4_

Travels in Egypt and Nubia. : Norden, Frederik Ludvig, 1708-1742 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

If this Danish captain who predates Napoleon not only saw the pyramids, but saw _four_ of them - then is it possible that Napoleon had a hand in its destruction? If there were four pyramids originally - you can completely throw out the Orion new-age babble associated with the pyramids.

We also have a large-scale destruction event a few decades afterward...

1754 Cairo earthquake - Wikipedia


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jun 2, 2022)

_Every_ city in ancient Mexico / Guatemala was laid out to mirror the stars. 

The first time I went to Mexico in 2015 I experienced a remarkable piece of synchronicity.  As we were nearing our destination the Captain piped a television program into the PA.  An 18 year-old had made a discovery - the layout of known cities and ruins on the ground corresponded precisely to the map of stars in a particular part of the Heavens.   

Subsequently researchers were able to overlay the star map onto areas of unexplored rain forest, and by focussing their efforts onto places indicated by the star map, they were able to discover many new abandoned sites.

My Mexican teachers say 'We know. We've been telling them this for years, but they wouldn't listen to Us.'  

In fact one of my teachers attends ceremonies annually at certain villages in the mountains to celebrate their connection to their star.  He talks about how the residents of this group of villages all know which stars their villages are related to.


----------



## Udjat (Jun 2, 2022)

The Giza Plateau is also configured with the stars up above its plateau.  And I am sure if you calculated it correctly the surrounding cities probably align with the stars as well. 

It's almost like that tribe in Africa the Dogon Tribe, that know about the star Sirius B.  No human can see it with the naked eye.  How did these people know about this?

How do the Native Americans, Native Mexicans, Native South Americans, Africans, etc.  know about all of these star alignments before the modern times.  Because they were taught by someone or something. 

I don't know much about the Napoleon times and what his agenda was, but for the most part I can say, Egypt has been revered for thousands of years.  They must have something to say.  I wanted to point out also, a theory I have is somewhat like the movie "Twelve Monkeys" .  Maybe there is time travel to be had and we have been visited not by aliens, but by time travelers.

On my travels through the gargantuan amount of information on the pyramids through the years I have notice a connection. the pursuit for RESURECTION, this holy grail, fountain of youth etc.,  kind of thing that everyone is looking for from the Egyptians.  Maybe some think they'll be transported to Zep Tepi.  

Has anyone here heard of the connection with Seqenenre Tao or some would say Hiram Abiff.   Supposedly Seqenenre had the knowledge of resurrection.  At this time the Hyksos were trying to control Egypt and the leader of the Hyksos, Apepi or Apophis, wanted the answers to resurrection which Seqenenre denied Apophis.  Apophis was upset and then wanted Seqenere dead, which is what happened.  Apophis never learned the secret.  Some say Jesus was in Egypt as well, maybe Seqenenre and Jesus have a connection, I don't know, but whatever it is people are willing to do what ever it takes to have their hands on Egypt and its secrets. 

I would also like to point out that there was a huge asteroid that was coming toward us at one point in the recent past, 2009 and 2013, which if it hit the earth would have devastated us and the name of it was low and behold "Apophis".  Pretty weird.  Or perhaps, pretty Masonic. Or this is the evidence that there is or has been time travelers all along.  Maybe time travel isn't easy as we would like to fantasize about.  I don't think you hop in a Delorean and your off.

Also I just wanted to say that the Giza Plateau used to look very different than it does today.  It used to have lots of vegetation, and the Nile runs today, a very different course.  The Nile would come all the way up to the pyramids and inundate the valley floor, making water travel possible.  I have always gotten upset when archaeologists say that their boats were just buried for the dead and they were more of a funerary blessing for the pharaohs. You don't build causeways just for metaphors.  I envision the Giza complex and probably many more cities along the old route of the Nile, to look sort of like Angkor Watt.  

Just sayin!!!!


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 2, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Egypt has been revered for thousands of years.



Since this is a thread on questioning the Egyptian narrative I will continue to play the Devil's advocate here.

My thoughts on this echo this comment by Korben but I will summarize here.

Where is the *primary* evidence that the Egyptian culture was revered thousands of years ago?  The ancient accounts they claim to have barely exist - seriously do try and find the primary evidence of Herodotus discussing Egypt.  I think you'll have a hard time with it because the connections are tenuous at best.

The source I posted above is a better candidate as a primary source than a few scraps of paper that have been copied, interpreted, and manuscripted to death over hundreds or thousands of years.  




Udjat said:


> Also I just wanted to say that the Giza Plateau used to look very different than it does today. It used to have lots of vegetation, and the Nile runs today, a very different course. The Nile would come all the way up to the pyramids and inundate the valley floor, making water travel possible. I have always gotten upset when archaeologists say that their boats were just buried for the dead and they were more of a funerary blessing for the pharaohs. You don't build causeways just for metaphors. I envision the Giza complex and probably many more cities along the old route of the Nile, to look sort of like Angkor Watt.



Totally agree with you there - and I think the work of Robert Shoch tends to back that up.  However - exactly *how long ago* was it lush?  50,000 years ago?  10,000?  5,000?  500?

SH Archive - 400 year old Sahara Desert, or why people forgot everything they knew about Africa


----------



## JBCalcutta (Jun 4, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> Many infamous characters have made their name in the Egyptian megaliths over the years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






trismegistus said:


> If this Danish captain who predates Napoleon not only saw the pyramids, but saw _four_ of them - then is it possible that Napoleon had a hand in its destruction? If there were four pyramids originally - you can completely throw out the Orion new-age babble associated with the pyramids.


I was just getting to like the Orion belt of pyramids!


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jun 4, 2022)

The Mexican calendar predicts cataclysmic events every 6500 years.  We are right on the change between the Tecpatl sun (the last 6500 years) and the Quetzalcoatl sun, which is the new age.  The previous cycle ended with flood 6500 years ago.  That's sounds right to me, I've always thought the Flood was around 6000 years ago.  Every civilisation on Earth says the previous world was ended by flood.

The cycle before that ended with Fire, which would have been around 13000 years ago.  Fire is what destroyed the culture that built the great pyramids in Mexico, according to the oral tradition.  I don't have any information about whether that was fire that rained down from the sky, volcanoes erupting or both.  My intuition tells me they had so much energy tech with the pyramids and so on that the entire society spontaneously combusted. There was fire everywhere.


----------



## TheHangedMan (Jun 4, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> The Mexican calendar predicts cataclysmic events every 6500 years.  We are right on the change between the Tecpatl sun (the last 6500 years) and the Quetzalcoatl sun, which is the new age.  The previous cycle ended with flood 6500 years ago.  That's sounds right to me, I've always thought the Flood was around 6000 years ago.  Every civilisation on Earth says the previous world was ended by flood.
> 
> The cycle before that ended with Fire, which would have been around 13000 years ago.  Fire is what destroyed the culture that built the great pyramids in Mexico, according to the oral tradition.  I don't have any information about whether that was fire that rained down from the sky, volcanoes erupting or both.  My intuition tells me they had so much energy tech with the pyramids and so on that the entire society spontaneously combusted. There was fire everywhere.


I've been  following the Tzolkin calendar for about 3 or 4  years now after finding Ian Xel Lungold work & his  Mayan Majix site , I absolutely swear by it . I don't know if it the same as you use nevertheless do you know what type of cataclysm  is predicted this  time ?


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jun 5, 2022)

The Mexican calendar is similar to the Tzolkin calendar including the cycles of 13 and 20 days, although a lot of the symbology is different.  I was told the Tzolkin calendar divides the precession of the equinoxes into five parts rather than the four of the Mexican calendar.  

My teachers say that the quality of the Sun's radiation changes every time we move into a different sun cycle (which we are doing now) and consequently many profound changes occur.  The outgoing tecpatl sun created the conditions for the extreme inequality we have seen, the new sun can't sustain that so many pyramidical power structures are going to collapse.  The new sun cycle is the Quetzalcoatl sun which is helping us to rediscover our true power, so we may get a soft landing if we are lucky.


----------



## TheHangedMan (Jun 5, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> The Mexican calendar is similar to the Tzolkin calendar including the cycles of 13 and 20 days, although a lot of the symbology is different.  I was told the Tzolkin calendar divides the precession of the equinoxes into five parts rather than the four of the Mexican calendar.
> 
> My teachers say that the quality of the Sun's radiation changes every time we move into a different sun cycle (which we are doing now) and consequently many profound changes occur.  The outgoing tecpatl sun created the conditions for the extreme inequality we have seen, the new sun can't sustain that so many pyramidical power structures are going to collapse.  The new sun cycle is the Quetzalcoatl sun which is helping us to rediscover our true power, so we may get a soft landing if we are lucky.


So  maybe no cataclysm ... there's some unexpected  good news for sure .


----------



## esotericNepalese (Jun 6, 2022)

I find it curious how our school curriculums are absolutely obsessed with Ancient Egypt. Even the show "Ancient Aliens" seems to focus heavily on Egypt. No matter where you hear about Ancient Egypt, it's always presented as the world's greatest mystery - the pyramids especially.

I also find the Sphinx noteworthy, namely how crude it is in terms of craftsmanship, relative to the old world architecture. If you'll allow me to deviate from the topic at hand - I recognize that crude craftsmanship in other places: for example, the Buddha statues all over Asia.

My question is whether all these sculptures could've been made by the same group of people (perhaps I'm pointing out the obvious here? Is this something that's already been discussed?)

I see three possibilities: 1) they were made by the same parasitic entity/organization who twisted our history; 2) they were made by survivors of the resets in every corner of the globe, as a way of preserving important knowledge - survivors who didn't have the same level of sophistication in engineering and art as the civilization who built the old world structures; 3) there is absolutely no relation between these sculptures around the world, and their crudeness is a coincidence, or a nonexistent connection which I'm merely perceiving.



(Actually the Sphinx's head to me seems more skillfully crafted than its own body.)

There's also the Olmec heads which I'm reminded of in terms the level of craftsmanship. Perhaps even the famous Moai/Rapa Nui statues. All of these sculptures are relatively famous, just like how Ancient Egypt is a popular topic in our schools.

If I were a parasitic organization/entity, it would behoove me to go around smearing my crude artwork everywhere in order to falsify history, and then go on to make my altered version of history a popular topic in schools, based around the crude artwork I had established earlier.

(Apologies for taking a detour from the original topic.)


----------



## Just (Jun 8, 2022)

esotericNepalese said:


> I find it curious how our school curriculums are absolutely obsessed with Ancient Egypt. Even the show "Ancient Aliens" seems to focus heavily on Egypt. No matter where you hear about Ancient Egypt, it's always presented as the world's greatest mystery - the pyramids especially.
> 
> I also find the Sphinx noteworthy, namely how crude it is in terms of craftsmanship, relative to the old world architecture. If you'll allow me to deviate from the topic at hand - I recognize that crude craftsmanship in other places: for example, the Buddha statues all over Asia.
> 
> ...


I remember reading that the Sphinx was made during the age of Leo (between 10,000 and 8000 BC) and had a lion’s head which was altered by Cheops to look like him. If you watch the Lost History of a flat earth, the repeated cycles of freezing over might explain the water damage done to the Sphinx. Perhaps the primitive style you are suggesting is simply caused by environmental changes and antiquity.


----------



## Udjat (Jun 8, 2022)

Supposedly, the Sphinx was built before 10,500 B.C..  At the time 10,500 B.C. the constellation Leo would be on the eastern horizon perfectly aligned for the Sphinx to see it rise.  There is a good book about this that is written by Robert Bauval and Graham Hancock that somewhat clarifies this. 

I would like to mention the Shriners.  I believe they have some say as to what is available to be excavated in Egypt and if you know anything about the Shriners, we know that they are part of the Masonic tribe.  Why should they have any say in these matters. Which brings back my the importance of my mention of Seqenenre Tao.  Supposedly Masonic rituals have something to do with this Pharaoh. I have also heard some people believe that the great pyramid actually looks the same as the top, underneath the sand. 

I would also like to mention a  youtube channels that mention a time where evidence can be found right on the Giza plateau and below, that this area had been devastated by fire and water, and what is left is really just remnants of a civilization (more modern than we know) If you take a look at the surrounding areas, you can really get a huge glimpse of this.  Look at the White and Black Deserts, look at the whale bone graveyard, it really adds up.

  Maybe Egypt is close to the epicenter, or was the epicenter, of this deformation of the land. There are pictures of the Sphinx in the early 1900's and its head is blackened as well as being covered by sand up to its neck. Some say it happened when Napoleon was there but I don't buy it.  Napoleon was French and the French were big into the Masonic movement, especially in the 17 and 1800's. 

I believe the reason why mainstream education has used the Egyptians some much was to actually distract us.  Sometimes the best hiding places are the ones that are right in front of you, the most obvious, and this was the easiest way to convolute any truths that could be deduced.


----------



## SMKaos (Jun 9, 2022)

a clear fact that there is more to dig in egypt for example is the so called dendera temple. 
There are plenty traces/evidences that the columns visible on ground level are the second floor of that building and a bunch of academic scholars have demanded to make digs to verify that there is a basement or a floor beneath what we see today...all of theses demands were refused by authorities like "Dr." Zahi Hawas. 

True to live at the moment AND to know all that stuff...thanks to all for your work and thoughts


----------



## Clown Of God (Jun 11, 2022)

This woman presents a quite provocative theory about the great pyramids of Giza.
She goes opposite the different glorious narratives about the being of these structures.
She claims that the Giza complex is an advanced civilizations mining storage site.
In short, they are made to prevent and contain soil and water pollution from acid or alkaline drainage.
I’m not saying she is right nor wrong, but listening to her theories and how she tries to prove it is interesting.
If nothing else it’s a different perspective of it.


_View: https://youtu.be/tFzd2z0Rr1U_


----------



## Safranek (Jun 11, 2022)

Clown Of God said:


> If nothing else it’s a different perspective of it.


That it is. However, she completely omits the complex mathematical elements used in their construction. Including that would blow her theory out of the water as there would be now way to explain why the builders would go to such extremes to place their 'waste' in such manner.


----------



## Udjat (Jun 11, 2022)

I just watched a program with David Wilcock and he says he has info that tells of pyramids on many different planets, and moons, or satellites.  I guess some of these pyramid shapes are supposed to represent the human form.  The pyramids we see on this planet i assume are all part of an interconnected plan, a way to communicate with each other.  

I must say that the inside of the pyramid is just the left over guts to a working machine that may have been used as protection devices.  It kind of gives me a "Fifth Element" note.

I think that it is great that the great pyramid knows exactly where it is on our planet by the calculations of its build.  Pretty Cool!!!


----------



## SMKaos (Jun 13, 2022)

also interesting regarding this topic is James Browns book "fire in the middle"...he has visited many times this site in the 70ies and collected minerals from the inside (shafts and chambers) and they ve made chemical tests with these minerals. He concluded that it must be drained by the water of nile to generate piezo electronic reactions. Pyramida old greece for fire in the middle
....so energy device.
I try to make a post in future with all pages of the book (hundreds of colour pics)


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 15, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/VKTKMIar_Gs_


I think this researcher asks some interesting questions about the pyramids.  The angled nature of some of the structures do beg the question of if it was a much larger structure that sunk at some point in the past.


----------



## SMKaos (Jun 15, 2022)

BernaysSauce said:


> Whilst we're at it, I know it doesn't add a great deal to the conversation, but I would love to know what is beneath the pryamids. They're pointing up, but as above, so below, leads my mind to wander down below.


There is a mathemathist in germany called Dr. Hans Jelitto who made a series of lectures in german: "das Gizehplateau in einem anderen Licht" = "the plateau of Giza from another perspective/spotlight based on a book of him. He is really a nerd who must have invested thousands of ours in collecting and comparing data...

He speaks about the conjunctions of spheres of the planets in universe and compared the data with the measurement of the Giza plateau and the structures. Absolutely stunning is, what he concluded and what is verified by two other university mathematics of Heidelberg. Nearly everything he says can be proofed by yourself, if you are a bit experienced in the treating of measurements and numbers:

Mercury, Venus and Earth (first 3 planets of our universe if we can believe the heliocentric perspective, but that is irrelevant at the moment for this topic more or less) have the same volume as the pyramids Mykorinos, Chefren and cheops pyramid with an accurancy of 0.004 %. 
And they^ re also the same sequence as these 3 "planets". 

So maybe we have it to do with a starmap if you want so. Because the 3 great pyramids aren^t not in a straight line rather in an angle of several degrees, he concluded that this no coincidence. 

He compared the spheres of these 3 planets and tested WHEN the angle of theses 3 buildings are exactly the same as the planets (in NASA^s heliocentric view the 9 planets are less or more situated in one dimension around the sun...) and finded out that these constellation happens just 3 times within a time of several thousand years. (I guess he used celestia or any tool like that, but he get really in every single detail which data he used like the academic scientists usually are).

Everytime thie constellation appears, the sun had the distance to mercury in relation to the dimensions of the giza plateau of 726m exactly south of this pyramid. Next time he visited the plateau he mesured this 726m and stands on a concrete plattform. This is bizarre since concrete has been never used in modern egypt until the beginning of 20 century. Means in his opinion, that must be a structure (10 to 20 meters when I remind me correctly) fo the past hundred years. 

If I get time I will make a post with screenshots and further explanations. 

P.S. and old proverb/saying of the old people in cairo says that the entrance to neverending life is through the hottest point on earth...so what do they hide beneath the sands of egypt could really go further as we can imaging.


----------



## AaronSenoj (Jun 16, 2022)

Udjat said:


> It used to have lots of vegetation, and the Nile runs today, a very different course.





Here's a photo allegedly taken in 1800's. It looks authentic but we should not completely rule out the possibility of photoshop work. The screenshot is taken from the video 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYh-jSdcwNY_
 (The Great Atmospheric Electricity Power Pyramid of Giza by Aaron Dover) Aaron Dover was a great truther who investigated the electricity deeply. He hypothesized that electricity was being produced by extracting the atmospheric electricity  in the ancient Egyptian times and today too, using huge pylons called transmission lines that we see all around the cities. He claimed that those pylons were not there to transmit but rather to produce electricity. More on that later. If you take a look at the video, you'll notice Aaron's uncanny ability to explain what's going on in our world.


----------



## BernaysSauce (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm just about to watch. I came across the Egyptian pylon a couple of weeks back. The portals/temples, the religious nature of the things. Power. In the UK, our power lines are strung together via pylons. Egypt via Greece, the great etymology hub, or at least one of them, it seems. I should probably find out why that is, there's probably an easy answer.


BernaysSauce said:


> I'm just about to watch. I came across the Egyptian pylon a couple of weeks back. The portals/temples, the religious nature of the things. Power. In the UK, our power lines are strung together via pylons. Egypt via Greece, the great etymology hub, or at least one of them, it seems. I should probably find out why that is, there's probably an easy answer.


I have seen this video now. I am going to sit quietly and let that sink in for a while. Thank you.


----------



## Udjat (Jun 22, 2022)

I just got my July/August 2022 issue of Archaeology and low and behold, on the front cover is a picture of the Great pyramid.  The title underneath in bold letters reads "Who built the pyramids?", and I had to laugh to out loud even though I got a couple weird looks from others in the post office.  

As I proceeded to open the mag, the first page hit me right away, POW, the infamous  Dr. Zahi HawAss and his cohort, the new Secretary General of the Supreme Council of Antiquities, Dr. Mostafa Waziri.  These people can and do pick and choose who can see what, where, and when.  These are the turds that keep the fake narrative going and do not reveal the real truth of what we are looking in Egypt.  

In the Archaeology mag, they show a picture of a basalt rock that has "saw" marks in it and they actually say that it was cut with a copper saw.  Yes folks it really says that.  Then I went to a site to check that info out which was Penn Museum Expedition website and they said the exact opposite.  We are always being fed a pile of crap when it comes to any of these people.

I have also heard that some people have been doing sound testing in the great pyramid, just like they have done in Malta.  In Malta they have found that sound reverbs in the hypogeum at Malta at the A frequency which is quite interesting if you know a thing or two about ART(acoustics).

It is important to really look at the whole country of Egypt and its landscape from past to present, to see the changes that this wonderful and mysterious place has to offer.  It is a great story all along the southern Mediterranean coast line.  Egypt has the white desert, the black desert, many Oasis, and water underneath the great sands, whale bone graveyards and much more.  I have never been, but is on my bucket list.

Oh, I wanted to mention, even though it is off topic, the Archaeology issue that I was talking about also has a great article about the 1893 Chicago World Fair and shows some good pictures  and some more false narrative.  Hope you all enjoy!  BE WELL!!!


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 22, 2022)

Udjat said:


> I just got my July/August 2022 issue of Archaeology and low and behold, on the front cover is a picture of the Great pyramid. The title underneath in bold letters reads "Who built the pyramids?", and I had to laugh to out loud even though I got a couple weird looks from others in the post office.



Here it is, if anyone is interested:



Funny that it discusses the "Hidden History of the Chicago World's Fair"... Of course, no real hidden history in the article. But it contains this comment about excavating the fair area, implying that lots of stuff didn't get documented at all:

_“One thing we didn’t know, for example, was that there was a servant class working at the house,” Graff says. “There are no documents that refer to these people, and the archaeology demanded that we look into this aspect of the fair.”_

For me it's already telling that archeologists excavate something that their grandparents still could have wittnessed, the cultural amnesia is really obvious. One could argue that the existence of a servant class isn't important, but how many other things were not documented? This servant class was part about the complicated logistics that we often wonder about how it was pulled off.


----------



## sekito (Jul 5, 2022)

Are all megaliths modern constructions? It would certainly explain how they were built..

See this video (not made by me)

_View: https://youtu.be/5PVkvRVpyFs_


main points covered:
1. shrubs or pine trees are growing in newly 'excavated' sites
2. rebars and metal fixtures are found inside 'stone' statues and buildings
3. signs of a weave or vertical texture can be seen on the surface of "stone" blocks
4. in the "re"assebly of the Abu Simbel temple, statues and buildings can be easily deconstructed into individual blocks
The re-assembly of the Abu Simbel temple is a masterpiece of the twentieth century: pictures - egyptfwd.org
5. selected photos of 'excavation' sites of temples and the Sphinx shows scaffolding
6. it is well established that some megaliths are built with geopolymer concrete; what if it was not an ancient technology but a modern one
I will add one more from a Chinese professor, Huang Heqing
以图证史：希腊雅典、埃及金字塔和伊朗波斯波利斯“古迹”都是现代新建伪造（四则）（三）

His main points on the pyramids are:
- Early depictions of pyramids have completely different dimensions as the ones we see now.
- The Sphinx is depicted with a human face, and there are 2 sphinx(es?) in some depictions.

"Atlas du voyage en Haute et Basse-Egypte" by Vivant Denon, supposedly drawn during Napoleon's Egypt expedition, depicts the Sphinx's head slanting upwards
"Les pyramides de Memphis, le Sphinx, au soleil couchant" by Balzac Charles Louis depicted Egypt's geograpy as a Hügelland，not as a desert
Both of which indicate the pictures were fabrications

Also, In Jacob Spon's "Voyage d'Italie, de Dalmatie, de Grèce et du Levant, Lyon", he descibred "pierre fondue" (melted stone) was common in France. In fact Spon mentioned this specifically to contrast it with Roman stone which he said was 'whole' stone. So it is argued, that geopolymer technology exists back in the 17th century


----------



## sekito (Jul 7, 2022)

Furthermore, as I have argued in this thread about Napoleon Bonaparte
SH Archive - Napoleonic Oddities
Napoleon may very well be a fictitious figure.

If Napoleon did not exist, then the story of the Rosetta Stone must be fake, and any decoding based on the Rosetta Stone cannot be trusted - which would destroy the whole foundation of Egyptology


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> Many of you have made it here after listening to my appearance on The Higherside Chats with Greg Carlwood.  In that interview we went briefly into a discussion on how Egyptology is a controlled psyop created by Napoleon and his merry band of Maltese Jesuits.  I reached this conclusion in no small part from the many threads contributed to this site, and I thought a megathread could benefit those who seek to know more, or to open the floor for questions on this topic.  remember that *searching through the archived replies* is recommended.
> 
> 
> SH Archive - Did Napoleon build the Great Egyptian Pyramids?
> ...


I would just like to add a basic etymological observation regarding their "hieroglyphics" I personally feel that for such an alleged great civilization the usage of a pictoral dictionary is completely obsurd and very unpractical. Even when I was at school I couldn't comprehend a practical use for them, just seemed so gimmicky and convenient for egyptologists to tell stories without departing any practical knowledge whatsoever.


----------



## trismegistus (Jul 18, 2022)

Parallax said:


> I would just like to add a basic etymological observation regarding their "hieroglyphics" I personally feel that for such an alleged great civilization the usage of a pictoral dictionary is completely obsurd and very unpractical. Even when I was at school I couldn't comprehend a practical use for them, just seemed so gimmicky and convenient for egyptologists to tell stories without departing any practical knowledge whatsoever.



Here is the word directly from the horse's mouth, so to speak:



> *Reading Hieroglyphs
> 
> (n.b. also hieratic and demotic)*
> 
> ...



Source: 2140

As mentioned previously in this thread, who is to really know the authenticity of the Rosetta stone.  Besides being able to prove it was created in the time it was estimated - one also has to be fluent in Coptic and ancient Greek in order to even _attempt_ to verify its claims.  Furthermore - even if you were to decipher it they readily admit that each hieroglyph can vary in function IE. we can make it mean whatever we want in order to show that we "solved" the puzzle of a particular string of glyphs.

To your point - there aren't really a lot of pictorial or logographic ancient languages - Egyptian, Hebrew, Mayan, and Chinese are the only examples I can find in which the educated elite claims to have solved (native american languages also have hieroglyphs - but few have actually been claimed to have been translated).  On one hand I could see the benefit of pictorial languages in ancient times as an "easier" way to learn to write - if you can associate a picture with a sound/idea/word then it may make things easier.  However due to the inherently symbolic nature of pictures, I feel that it is quite the opposite - if a hieroglyph can have multiple meanings depending on the context, and context is rarely given in instances of found hieroglyphs - then who is to say a meaning wasn't "added" to a hieroglyph in order to give it the meaning that was _intended_ by one of these "elite" professors at a university, attempting to get more grant money to continue their research.

In addition - the lack of vowels is also concerning - making it almost impossible to speak out loud.  If you remove the vowels from any modern language it becomes tedious and difficult to speak.  

Most importantly here - *there are no hieroglyphs found anywhere on or inside the pyramids, or on a mummy recovered from the same sites.  *

An article on hieroglyphs from an "official" source has a hard time keeping the cognitive dissonance from surfacing



> 1. Hieroglyphics uses pictures, but it isn’t picture writing.​Because the symbols used in hieroglyphic writing look like little pictures of people, animals and objects, it’s easy to assume that the hieroglyphs represent those things. Instead, some hieroglyphs signify sounds in the ancient Egyptian language, just as the characters in the Roman alphabet do. Others are ideographic signs, which represent concepts but don’t have a sound attached.
> 
> 3. Ancient Egyptians used other forms of writing.​Because hieroglyphic writing was so complicated, the ancient Egyptians developed other types of writing that were more convenient. Hieratic writing, a cursive script that was written on papyrus with a pen or brush, or upon a piece of limestone called an ostracon was invented for use primarily on papyrus, a more fragile material. But, Dornan says, it rarely made the jump to formal monuments. Demotic, another form of writing that was developed in the 800s B.C., was used for everyday documents, as well as for literary works_._
> 
> ...



So to sum up Egyptian Hieroglyphs in a nutshell:

It is pictorial, but not pictorial
It was a language used by Egyptians, except it wasn't and they used other languages to communicate with each other
alanguagewithnospacingorpuncuationbetweenwordsmeansthatnotonlyisitcomplicatedbutifitalsohasnovowelstwldbvnhrdrtrdndptntrprttn
If we believe the mainstream timeline it didn't take long for these symbols to become uninterpretable by the civilization who lived on top of egypt. 

In my opinion - all of these thoughts point to the conclusion that at best modern etymologists are just guessing as to what Egyptian Hieroglyphs actually stand for.  At worst - it was wholly manufactured and carved into these structures thousands of years later, by occultists and history-shapers who sought to bring Ancient Egypt within the context of socially acceptable ancient history. 

_______________________________
Similar discussions of this concept can be found here, for those interested:
SH Archive - Latin Language: alternate translation
Language Reform as a method of hiding the past and altering the present.
Latin never was the spoken language in Rome/Pompeii


----------



## ViniB (Jul 19, 2022)

I guess we can summarize tge entire egyptology as: we know everything cuz we're experts, but at the same time de know nothing because we're making stuff up as it suits '-'


----------



## DimeTX (Aug 6, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Supposedly, the Sphinx was built before 10,500 B.C..  At the time 10,500 B.C. the constellation Leo would be on the eastern horizon perfectly aligned for the Sphinx to see it rise.  There is a good book about this that is written by Robert Bauval and Graham Hancock that somewhat clarifies this.
> 
> I would like to mention the Shriners.  I believe they have some say as to what is available to be excavated in Egypt and if you know anything about the Shriners, we know that they are part of the Masonic tribe.  Why should they have any say in these matters. Which brings back my the importance of my mention of Seqenenre Tao.  Supposedly Masonic rituals have something to do with this Pharaoh. I have also heard some people believe that the great pyramid actually looks the same as the top, underneath the sand.
> 
> ...


It is just like how they built Stonehenge.


----------



## Udjat (Aug 17, 2022)

I believe it was Champollion who deciphered the Rosetta Stone.  He did this supposedly through noticing oval shapes in the hieroglyphic texts.  Who knows if it is true.  We weren't around during those times.  

I think Egypt is always looked at in awe by many people because they should.
Real people or beings or what ever you want to call them lived on this land, whether you want to admit it or not.  Where they came from, where they had been, and where they were going is a mystery to this day.  It was a huge civilization that fell and fell hard.  Hard enough so that even the generations of Egyptians can't even tell you their history or even decipher the hieroglyphs. 

Obviously the whole story of ancient Egypt has been convoluted over the years.  We are doing it here right now.  
I guess that is the lure of this ancient site along with many other sites, and that keeps us dreaming and wanting to know, "why the mystery", if there really is one.  

I have imagined, since I was very young, the world that the "Egyptians" lived in especially during the time of "Zep Tepi".  How old or how long these people existed is really relative.  But what their knowledge was, to me, is what is important.  Not just Egypt but neighboring peoples, like the Kush peoples that I hear are actually the "real" "Egyptians" that had golden ratio pyramids.  Math is a universal language, and I believe looking into this matter further is worth a thread.


----------



## ProfessorHotStuff (Aug 17, 2022)

Part of the mystique is that the original race of people themselves are gone (or don't know that they are the descendants), which captures the imagination of people who want to claim that they were the builders. This is a strangely popular pastime for people who have accomplished very little otherwise. I've spoken online to Arab Egyptians who claim ancient Egypt as part of their heritage even though Arabs are possibly the easiest race to eliminate in terms of who built the foundational civilization of the Nile River Valley. 

Black Americans certainly love to claim pharaonic heritage even though that's the wrong side of Africa for their origins. Though some sculptures can reasonably be said to resemble sub-Saharan Africans, black Africans are often very unfavorably depicted in murals and other ancient Egyptian art. They are depicted as servants, or as fleeing armies being crushed by the chariot of the king who is, along with his army (depicted as having bronze Mediterranean-hue skin).

It's an unpopular opinion, but I personally think the vast body of sculptures and art resembles ethnic Copts the strongest (though pure Copts are rarer now since they are often mixed with Arab blood), which would make sense since they seem to be the closest thing to an indigenous people of the region. A search for "Coptic people" on Google Images even shows a red-haired, green-eyed Coptic woman which could suggest there is some endemic red hair genes in the region (I mention this because of the much remarked-upon red haired mummies). Though (just like in our own countries today) the ruling and upper classes of a civilization are often a different ethnic composition than the ruled locals.

Another thing that captures the imagination involves how utterly different the belief system of Egypt seems to be from what is common throughout the world today. I say this with disregard to the grifters and water-muddying Zahi Hawasses and what they claim the Egyptians believed. The ancient architecture and art says something very different than churches and temples elsewhere in the world, it's breathtaking and unique. What did they believe? What inspired them? It's tempting to project my own pet theories, or even to use the lack of knowledge around Egypt as a point where I can conveniently speculate away the holes in my picture of the world.


----------



## ViniB (Aug 28, 2022)

LizardKing said:


> I wish to create a large permanent UN Peacekeeper Force, to be assigned as guards at ancient sites.  In this manner every country will participate in the collective security of our universal historic heritage.


This is by far the biggest red flag I've seen so far here!! Those UN bastards are not only the sponsor, but also the direct responsible for the total destruction of ancient (maybe) sites! With the age old bs of "we're fighting the WaR oN tErRoR" I'm surprised nobody else pointed this out yet
The UN should never have existed in the first place! 



LizardKing said:


> This is a stretch as many cities in Roman Italy are still populated simce the 500sBC.


Well if we take every red flag about the discovery and study of rome as legit, then maybe. But many threads here point to a very different picture of our not so ancient past...


----------



## Grumpy Owl (Aug 29, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> This is definitely something worth unpacking - though perhaps further discussion on this thread would be inappropriate.  However - there is something somewhat related to this that is connected to the Egyptian story.
> 
> Stargate (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


I only ever watched the movie once many years ago, but the follow-on TV series really expanded on this, with the introduction of various other "Egyptian" Gods. (As well as introducing Norse gods as another race of aliens)

I have long had a suspicion that what we are told about "Ancient Egypt" may not be all that it appears to be. I think about what I remember of seeing depictions of Ancient Egyptians in statues and mural paintings, and they don't look much like modern Egyptians, who have a more Arabic appearance. 

I once had a thought while I was sitting in my garden late one evening, and that was about perhaps who we believe to be 'ancient Egyptians' were actually more like ancient Ethiopians. 

There's a lot of uprising and civil unrest in Ethiopia as well as neighbouring Somalia, and countries that are 'war-zones' become difficult for people to explore. I'm sure I recall reading something a while back about a load of old 'artifacts' being destroyed during a recent conflict.

Anything that could make the whole 'Ancient Egypt' lucrative narrative fall apart, well it would need to be covered up or 'dealt with'...


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 23, 2022)

I will share a video that I personally recorded around 13 years ago inside of the Red Pyramid - the second biggest pyramid ever built in Egypt but somehow nobody likes to talk about! I am an archaeologist and historian of art, and I was lecturing history at the university in China until last year... so now I can freely share what I saw, but I will leave the comments to you!





So, if you ever visited Egypt, you will know that the popular pyramids are on the outskirt of Cairo, while these ones are in the desert, and most of the time you would need to find your own way of going there. This is the view from the entrance and the interior of the Red pyramid. Sadly, I have over 300 files with 45 minutes of footage but this site is not accepting .mts format and I really do not have time to convert them! So, I am sending 2 only. And... feel free to ask any questions!
I will add *the third one* ... because it has some strange rocks on the floor.... someone looking for treasure... not sure... but makes no sense looking at the walls and the floor... by the way, there is no decoration, and the fresh air needs to be pumped constantly because of the strong presence of ammonia from the bat's urine... or maybe aliens'?


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 24, 2022)

...trying third time to post the third video... third time lucky!


----------



## JohnNada (Sep 25, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> ...trying third time to post the third video... third time lucky!


I can’t seem to get any of the videos to work, which is a shame as I am excited to see them!


----------



## TurpinHero (Oct 9, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> ...trying third time to post the third video... third time lucky!


I have been coming here for three years now, never heard of the Red Pyramid, and your second video of the corbelled roof has left me slightly stunned. Once again, huge tall space, small crouch or stoop interconnections (why), into another huge space with a complex perfectly carved/engineered/supportive roofspace. Why no mention anywhere of the complexity of this place? Thanks to Trismegistus for starting this thread and PantaOz for the videos. What a place this is!


JohnNada said:


> I can’t seem to get any of the videos to work, which is a shame as I am excited to see them!


Keep trying JN, that second video is totally worth it.


----------

